# Am I just being psycho?



## scaredykat (Feb 11, 2014)

Today is my husband's birthday(we have been married 4 months). He picked me up from work and told me he was going to his mom's house. Before he left he asked me if I wanted to go. I said no I need to cook dinner. I have asked him several times what he wanted for his birthday dinner. An hour and a half later I text and ask if he is coming home for dinner and he didn't answer and I send a message fifteen mins later. Asking again. He is on his way home now I guess. He does just about everything his mom asks and goes there when ever she tells him too. I feel like I am not the most important person to him because he goes there on weekends when he could spend time with me. Am I just being overly sensitive and psycho or what?:scratchhead:


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you talked to him about it? What does he say?


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you get along with your MIL. 

You could have cooked dinner with his mother and had a little get together at her house.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Did he say "we've been invited to mum's for tea..." or did he say "I'm going to mum's, do you want to come?"

If he just told you he was going, especially at that short notice that's pretty piss poor!! I wouldn't be impressed either.

Wife/husband first. That's how it's supposed to be when you get married.

Is he a mumma's boy in other ways?


----------



## scaredykat (Feb 11, 2014)

He says that he doesn't put them first but I feel like actions speak louder than words. No one has ever tried to make his birthday special. She is not his mom by birth, they all consider each other family. She is my friend. My husband and I met through them. 

When he picked me up he told me his mom wanted him for something and he tried to get someone else to go but she said she wanted him to do something for her.

He finally got home and he was laying carpet for her. I got to spend 15 mins with him and he had to go to work. At this point I hope the cake I made turned out bad.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why didn't you go with him to his mom's place?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'd stop letting him go there alone.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What was he like before you got married? How long did you date?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

